# SQ competition in Pigeon Forge TN April 29-30



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

￼







We will be hosting an SQ competition and GTG in Pigeon Forge April 29th and 30th. 
This will be a multi org event, with money round on Sunday. We have secured a group rate at the host hotel and there will be food on site.
Feel free to bring your families, as this area has an endless supply of attractions, hotels, and restaurants.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m in!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the group rate code for the reservation? I need to sell a cheap hotel for a vacation to my wife! Lol


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Right now, I’m just a member of MECA. I need to join IASCA, MASQ, and EMMA quickly and start familiarizing myself with their rules. MECA is easy, EMMA looks complicated.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Well, since I’m using Utopia midranges (3.5”), it looks I’ll be in the Pro Mod division in MASQ.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

knever3 said:


> What is the group rate code for the reservation? I need to sell a cheap hotel for a vacation to my wife! Lol


When you call the music road resort.
+1 844-993-9644

The booking ID # 11620

Group name "Show Time Car Show"


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

This sounds promising, thanks for posting Michael!


----------

